# Reply to my PM please !!!



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi

Could someone from Swift please reply to my PM sent to you over the festive period. 
Have ordered a Bessecarr E795 from you & would like a query looked into before progressing further.8O 
Thanks 
Mark & Nicky Shaw from Hereford
( 15.50hrs 04/01/08 )


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Is this the place for this? Perhaps a call to the company?


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry Swift .Group .... have just checked my outbox / sent items & appears message, although written out to you, has not been sent & is now gone!
Will re send a quick update ASAP to you ....
Thanks


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

this is a new one on me... starting a public thread asking someone to read a private message.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Just to stop the very Sarky comments so far.... my outbox / sent items are always empty .... so not sure if my PM's are getting out!

Is it such a problem to you that I am trying to get an answer via Swifts own site ... we are spending a lot of money on a new motorhome with them with a predicted collection date of March & we want an answer to a question ASAP. They closed at 14.00hrs today so am trying to contact them via there OWN contact on here ... have tried PM to them but no answer .... so the next best thing is to try this.

Sorry you had to feel it was a problem & wasted your own time to add a reply to my thread .... obviously have a lot of time on your hands!

Oh! ... one last thing .... we pay to subscribe to this website to allow us to get answers .....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't forget you need to add a subject in the appropriate box for PM's to work.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I pay my £10 too and will also post how I like, as long as it is within the rules, legal and not of bad taste. You post what you want, Speedyone, the mods will tell you if it is against the rules.

I have wasted a minute to post this but I don't care, I'm just a rebel.

Tim


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> I pay my £10 too and will also post how I like


Maybe this could be moved to the Nursery forum?

:crybaby:

Dougie.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I would have thought the Swift contact on here also has a private life out of business hours
Can the dealer you are buying it from not help


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

The reason for my post, is that in my view, members from Swift have put themselves on this forum to assist their customers and other owners. I may be incorrect, but they are the only ones. The subject/post was percieved by me to have negative overtones against Swift over a matter of business. Is a public forum or the making public a pm the place to do that? In my view it is not.

I also pay my £10 and have my view.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

My God .... to all you who have a severe problem with my trying to get an answer from Swift ... We are SO SORRY to have upset you & tried our best to contact them via this thread! I am sure if the shoe was on the other foot so to speak, you would try whatever means were available to you as well!! 

Re the comment ''The subject/post was perceived by me to have negative overtones against Swift over a matter of business.'' .... in no way is this true! I was unaware they closed at 14.00 today, I left it til the afternoon to allow them time to return from Christmas break ! 

''Get a life'' comes into my head somewhere along the line .... no wonder this great country of ours is going to pot if you feel so strongly against us trying to get an answer .... wrongly or rightly by using this method ... may I add .... from Swift direct !

Would imagine you are retired teachers or the like trying to pull me into line...... LOL!

GOOD DAY !!! :lol:


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

asprn said:


> Maybe this could be moved to the Nursery forum?
> 
> :crybaby:
> 
> Dougie.


I think it best to delete it altogether. Or the originator place the contents of the PM into the first thread post so that it is public and we can all comment and assist where possible.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Keep trying Speedyone. ignore the ar....s you need a job doing go for it

Keith :evil:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Speedyone said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone from Swift please reply to my PM sent to you over the festive period.
> Have ordered a Bessecarr E795 from you & would like a query looked into before progressing further.8O
> ...


Speedyone
We have not got a PM from you at the time of sending this, I have attached my email address, if you email me I will try and answer your question if I can, if not I will ensure you get a response on Monday.
Thanks
Andy - Swift Technical
[email protected]


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Jeez oh, guys calm down!! It is not the first time this method has been used (ie starting a thread) to attract the attention of Swift and probably it will not be the last. They are normally absolutely great at getting back to you either via this method or PM. They even extend this to people like myself who do not have one of their vans!!! 
So Speedyone my suggestion is this, there is the possibility that you are not entering a subject in the subject line of your PM, it is just underneath the to bitty. Put subject in, then message and bobs your uncle!!! Someone from Swift will answer PDQ!! Then you can let this thread die a natural death. No one will be p****d off and you will have your answer...job done!!
Good luck.

As I type there they were answering query!! Good on you Andy!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> it is just underneath the to bitty


I was about to put an "off-topic" icon, but then realised you weren't in fact talking about Little Britain.



Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > it is just underneath the to bitty
> ...


Sorry Dougie petal you will need to explain!! Never watched Little Britain so no idea what you is on about!!!! Should that to have two oo'sies


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

If I have upset anyone with the tone of my post, and I obviously have, Dougie and b6x, I apologise. However, it was supposed to be a light-hearted post about a serious issue. We have mods to vet topics and postings and I agree, everyone has an opinion and the right to express it, but I feel speedyone was quite within his rights to contact Swift in this way. Swift group also had the right to put a stop to this method of communication if they wished. I don't see them complaining.

Tim


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It would be nice if we could have a little more tolerance here please? :roll: 

I'm sure that Swiftgroup will respond to any PMs etc. they receive ASAP, certainly their record so far indicates that they will do so. Having said that, they have the option to respond or otherwise and I expect that being human they will respond more readily to polite and reasonable requests.

Now I suspect that this whole thing has blown up due to the vagaries of the forum PM system so here are some words of advice on the use of PMs.

Members consistently complain that their PMs are either not responded to or get lost in the ether. This is almost always because they don't put a title in the subject line, if this isn't done the PM just disappears without trace. SO if you are sending a PM which is important to you I suggest you do as follows:
1) Write your PM, not forgetting to add a title.
2) Send the PM
3) Immediately check your outbox to ensure the PM is there.
4) Check your sentbox before raising any query as to why you have had no response.

If the PM does not appear in your sentbox it has not been read by the member you sent it to. If it is not in your outbox either then you didn't send it (or forgot to enter a title).


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

I love it when you guys get all anal about nothing, is it because you are all old and grumpy with too much time on your hands..... (I am only trying to stir and keep this one running)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> Dougie and b6x, I apologise


You've not upset me. I was grinning when I posted my stirring little leg-pull.



carolgavin said:


> Sorry Dougie petal you will need to explain!! Never watched Little Britain so no idea what you is on about...


Heh - no way. I shan't forfeit my £10 for that. Go to YouTube and search for *"little britain" bitty* if you really want to find out. You have however been warned. 

OK - >> here's the link <<

Dougie.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Andy from Swift Group

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I have now managed to contact my dealer ( Justin ( manager ) from Marquis, Tewkesbury who will be contacing you on my behalf on Monday.

Sorry for the extended thread re my question, hopefully get sorted next week.

Kind regards

Mark

P.S. End of subject on this thread now .... what an afternoon ... bit of light hearted fun though !!! Thanks all for your replies .... made for an interesting read !
Have a good weekend all !


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Speedyone said:


> Hi Andy from Swift Group
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> ...


At least you saw the fun side petal, glad you are sorted.
Dougie you are a cruel, cruel man. Gonna google now!!!
Mark have a great weekend and good luck with your new purchase i am sure it will be fine.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Dougie you are a cruel, cruel man. Gonna google now!!!


I edited the link with a sample. I'm not cruel. I'm an educator.

[cough]


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Dougie you are a cruel, cruel man. Gonna google now!!!
> ...


Sorry petal never saw edited bitt.....posting!!!

Well you may cough, Dougie that was........................interesting see what you mean about the subs though!! I never want to see that again!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

No problem Dougie. I guess it's all about debate and views. I never can tell when you have your leg-pulling hat on  

Tim


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

jams101 said:


> I love it when you guys get all anal about nothing, is it because you are all old and grumpy with too much time on your hands..... (I am only trying to stir and keep this one running)


Is there not an award or a medal available? I noticed there is a facility.....

I searched high and low for a wooden spoon icon to no avail!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

timbop37 said:


> No problem Dougie. I guess it's all about debate and views. I never can tell when you have your leg-pulling hat on


Ah, well perhaps the absence of a smiley or a winky (can I say that...?) made it po-faced. But then, that's my middle name.

xx


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

This has been one of the best reads in a while,
Many Thanks Speedyone


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Is there not an award or a medal available?


It's all here if you look for it.

ottytrain1:

:badairday:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Dougie that was..interesting.... I never want to see that again!!!


 :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

asprn said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Is there not an award or a medal available?
> ...


Did some one stick a pin in the second one? :badairday:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

My two pennies worth, its a pity more MH manufacturers aren't on here then we could really have fun. Carthago for a start, I would have a few words to say to them ---- in German ---- of course and on Christmas day.

Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Speedyone....Ya gonna put ya hand up and admit ya forgot to fill in the subject line like a big bwave boy? As I suggested in the sixth posting of this thread.


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok Spacerunner..... you got me .... I admit it ! One of those ''Doh! '' moments me thinks !!!
Thanks for pointing it out to me though ... should be able to send PM's Ok from now on ! LOL !


----------

